# First ride... Pretty darn excited!!



## ArmyTim9760 (Aug 12, 2015)

I have been a competitive athlete for 30 years, and I currently work as a soccer coach. After a comment from a player that I have a "dad bod", I decided to buy a bike. Picked up a used 2012 giant defy 2 comp with SRAM components. Looks great.... Waiting to get fitted and put new gatorskins on Monday. I really look forward to learning to ride and experiencing the thrill of cycling.


----------



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

Been back in for about 3 years. I love it. You'll love your Giant as long as no cars hit it with you on it. Happened to me once. I find the saying about woman drivers to be very true almost on a daily basis.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

ok, you should have been riding it for awhile now, how did it go?


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

obed said:


> ok, you should have been riding it for awhile now, how did it go?


Evidently it went really well and ArmyTim9760 is still riding...or it went really bad and he's not able to reply.


----------

